# MIke, your opinion on new bikes...



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike,

I have a LeChamp TI, and I love it. I was reading some threads about the climbing of the kestrels. Assuming you've ridden both, do you think the Kestrels are really a lot faster than the TI? Is this something I'd really notice?


----------

